# My $37 Blood Trailing Dog.



## Lowjack (Jan 9, 2013)

So I decided to adopt a beagle from the local animal shelter , just days before they put him to sleep , he is gorgeous 1 year old full blooded beagle , about 13 " high , he had a strange name Waxy by which he responded and was in his collar but we changed his name to Maxi , I understood the owner gave him up and had grown in an apartment no access to grass ,much less the woods.
 It took him a few days to realize he was free to run the whole backyard about 1/2 acre and touched the grass with his paw and retracted back and assumed a position like a pointer LOL. Two days later he was running around like a nut case and climbing all over and howling like beagles do.
The Next day he was chasing neighbors cat and even treed one , always nose down smelling.

So I gave him a deer leg to chew on at first he was very skiddish and wouldn't chew on it , until he discovered a piece of tendon and then he started chewing on it.
I gave him raw deer liver and he licked the blood ,like he loved it, then I gave him deer meat and he ate the deer leg hoofs and all, the next day I took him to a piece of woods near by and leashed walked him , he smelled every little smell and became squirrel crazy lol.

Then I laid a track by dragging a deer leg with liver blood with a rope and turn him on it , sure enough he found the track and jumped it and found the leg , I rewarded him with raw liver very bloody , we did that about 10 times each time the track was longer and longer and more difficult even back tracking at times , he followed it like he was an old Blood trailing dog , every so often I would dump some blood spots which he would find and lick.

The time came last week to go to the woods and my wife and I took him , he never said a whimper all 8 hour drive to GA. and he behave real well in the Cabin since he is House broken, then my son shot a big old doe and the doe ran off , it was raining all morning and he didn't find blood , I told him to take the dog and maybe he would find it , he shrugged his shoulders and took the dog with him, about 15 minutes later he tested , "he found hair"and then silence about 15 minutes later he "tested found blood" and 10 minutes later , he found the doe , not where I thought I shot her '' LOL.

He said the dog found hair and chew on it then went in and found a piece of meat and ate it and then pulled him all over the wood right to the doe , when he saw the dead doe he was surprised and frozed and then approached it cauciousley and started licking the exit wound.
And that's how I got a blood trailing dog for$ 37 dollars at the dog shelter. LOL


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 9, 2013)

That's great!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 9, 2013)

I really like that story.  
Dogs, deer, kids hunting, what's not to like with that one?


----------



## SonyaS (Jan 9, 2013)

Great story! It is all about the genetics. Lucky dog, lucky owner, lucky kids that adore that dog.

Might want to get that prized dog chipped, you don't want to lose him on a hunt out of state.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jan 9, 2013)

Great story man


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 9, 2013)

SonyaS said:


> Great story! It is all about the genetics. Lucky dog, lucky owner, lucky kids that adore that dog.
> 
> Might want to get that prized dog chipped, you don't want to lose him on a hunt out of state.



Already chipped lol

Thanks you all.


----------



## wildlands (Jan 9, 2013)

Great story, sounds like you are well on your way to having a good tracking dog.


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome story! Glad you rescued the pup


----------



## rip18 (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jan 10, 2013)

thats a great dog you have there. sure couldve used him up in ohio at thanksgiving time.


----------



## rvick (Jan 11, 2013)

Hittin Bombs said:


> thats a great dog you have there. sure couldve used him up in ohio at thanksgiving time.



sounds like yall were lucky to find each other, congrats.  United Blood Trackers organization has a list of trackers in each state for anyone needing their services. There are 6 listed in Ohio.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome story !!!!!!!!  
Great job on the rescue !!!!!!


Your little boy looks more like a million bucks, than a $37.00
dog.......Great deal ether way !!!

Congrats to you both !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlewolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Kudos to you for giving that dog a great home. And congrats on the deer and your new tracker!


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 14, 2013)

He just Found anotherone today , friends call me , they shot a big buck and could not find it , drove 2 hours and put him on the blood which by now was 6 hours old , he picked it up right away and we went 200 yards through a maze of stuff and found him in a creek, I could swear he was trained already when I got it, but I finally spoke to the guy that gave him up and he said other than walks on a leash on the beach to do his needs , he never being out to any woods before , I say he is got some hunting  genes on him.


----------



## scbulldog (Jan 15, 2013)

Whata great story!


----------



## flip24 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is a great story and it sounds like like you have given the pup new life in more ways than one....Congrats!


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 18, 2013)

flip24 said:


> That is a great story and it sounds like like you have given the pup new life in more ways than one....Congrats!



Oh yeah he is spoil here with the grandkids they all think he is a kid too, LOL


----------



## gsu51 (Jan 22, 2013)

great story


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 21, 2013)

What a great story - I know I'm late to the party on this topic but wow....it's like a movie haha.

It's a shame that so many animals that are capable of great things are put down because they can't be matched up with the right owner.

We had a pack of 4 beagles and the youngest one of them would not jump & chase a deer to save its life (this was in VA where deer hunting with dogs is legal).   She would run with the other 3 dogs when they jumped but she was useless by herself.

So I thought.

One day I shot the biggest buck I'd ever shot at and knew there had to be no way I missed it but it never fell....just kept running.

I went back that afternoon and I don't know why but something told me to take that wimpy dog.   Low & behold, she led me right to him.  She turned out to be a terrific blood trailing dog.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats an amazing story! Very neat!


----------

